# routerlift on the cheap



## jorgoz (6 Oct 2010)

Really basic, but definitely kiss


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Oct 2010)

I don't want to rain on your parade, Jorgoz, as that looks a very useable idea.

But.

I may be wrong, but it looks to me like you are blocking the air vents in the head of the router. If so, it may shorten the life of your router, in which case your "cheap" routerlift may not seem so cheap after all .

Cheers
Steve


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Oct 2010)

> it looks to me like you are blocking the air vents


My first thought too, but could be sorted easily with a differently shaped platform on the same rig.


----------



## jorgoz (6 Oct 2010)

No rain on my parade as it's not my jig. I just spotted it and thought i'd share my find.

Airflow could easily be incorporated i think.


----------



## Chems (6 Oct 2010)

Even if you just locked the router in when it was at the right height and backed the clamp off to allow airflow it would do the job.


----------



## ramp34 (16 Oct 2010)

Or maybe just drill holes into the piece of wood to allow for air flow???


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Oct 2010)

Anybody know who makes the screwed clamp fitting? Presumably it can be used with scaffold poles to make long cramps?
Regards Keith


----------



## tisdai (16 Oct 2010)

I have these, get them from Axminster

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pipe-cramps-dept814864_pg1/


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Oct 2010)

tisdai":7xz8pbg8 said:


> I have these, get them from Axminster
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/pipe-cramps-dept814864_pg1/



Thanks, much appreciated. They look a versatile bit of kit for lots of applications.

Regards Keith


----------



## woodbutcher453 (27 Oct 2010)

I think it would need some tinkering RE airflow, but a BRILLIANT idea..!


----------

